# i7-3770 High Load Temp



## SuperMario (May 16, 2015)

After i play bf4 my processor hits 80 degrees whst should i do ?


----------



## Jetster (May 16, 2015)

What are you measuring the temp with? And that's celsius or Fahrenheit?

Get a CM Hyper 212 EVO Cooler 

You could try to refresh the thermal pastes and make sure the Heat Sink is attached correctly. But your CPU cooler is pretty week (T2  Mini)


----------



## SuperMario (May 16, 2015)

Jetster said:


> What are you measuring the temp with? And that's celsius or Fahrenheit?
> 
> Get a CM Hyper 212 EVO Cooler
> 
> You could try to refresh the thermal pastes and make sure the Heat Sink is attached correctly. But your CPU cooler is pretty week (T2  Mini)


80 celcius


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 16, 2015)

That's not exactly high for 3770s. Pretty normal id say.


----------



## SuperMario (May 16, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> That's not exactly high for 3770s. Pretty normal id say.


So if i change thermal paste nothing will change ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 16, 2015)

SuperMario said:


> So if i change thermal paste nothing will change ?


you will notice a bigger improvement upgrading to hyper evo 212 cooler instead or something like it.


----------



## Jetster (May 16, 2015)

80 celcius is safe but stock its high even with that little cooler. And that's not even running prime

And what are you measuring it with?


----------



## SuperMario (May 16, 2015)

Jetster said:


> 80 celcius is safe but stock its high even with that little cooler. And that's not even running prime
> 
> And what are you measuring it with?


With MSI Afterburner


----------



## newtekie1 (May 16, 2015)

The cooler you have now, the T2 Mini, should be doing better than that.  80C is what I'd expect from the stock cooler.  The T2 isn't great, but it is better than stock, that is for sure.

I'd check to make sure the mounting is tight and properly installed.  Also, make sure the fan is spinning properly.  You might have to go into your motherboard's BIOS and adjust the fan profile/curve for the CPU fan.  The motherboard just might not be running the fan fast enough.  Also, while you are in there, check the VCORE voltage on the CPU and tell us what it is.  It is possible the motherboard is feeding the CPU too much voltage by default, and you might have to lower it manual in the BIOS.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 19, 2015)

Scoffing a little looking at all the peeps immediately saying get a new cooler.

80c is fine for IVB... Heck my 4790k runs at 100c under artificial loads...

Either way, check all your clocks and volts, check your mount, check your airflow. Symptoms for a bad mount are the fin stack not heating up. Check with your hand that the air going into the heatsink is not warm. (GPU exhausting into case?)

If everything is normal but the temps are significantly worse than expected (check reviews?). Then you should look into buying a better heatsink. (Or delidding, remember this is IVB we are dealing with)

Troubleshoot first pls, making lazy suggestions without looking into the problem should not be happening here...


----------



## RCoon (May 19, 2015)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> 80c is fine for IVB... Heck my 4790k runs at 100c under artificial loads...



idd. Max temps are 105*c and safe temps are 90*c. 80 isn't bad in fairness, especially if ambient temps of the room suck and air flow is average at best. Then again, 80 is what I'd expect on a stock cooler, not a cheap and cheerful aftermarket. Perhaps repaste and remount might help things.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 19, 2015)

SuperMario said:


> With MSI Afterburner



Afterburner offers CPU temps these days? Are you sure you are not looking at GPU temperatures?


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 19, 2015)

While higher than I am comfortable with, 80 celcius on a 3770 is technically fine.  Personally, as others have said, a repast and remount may be in order, especially if with your aftermarket it is hitting 80.


----------



## SuperMario (May 19, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> Afterburner offers CPU temps these days? Are you sure you are not looking at GPU temperatures?


Yes i am sure.


----------



## SuperMario (May 19, 2015)

After i played witcher 3 I got aveage 75-76 degrees. Is it good ?


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 19, 2015)

SuperMario said:


> After i played witcher 3 I got aveage 75-76 degrees. Is it good ?


 
I think it's fine.  I know while I played I had multiple cores that had alot of activity.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 19, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> Afterburner offers CPU temps these days? Are you sure you are not looking at GPU temperatures?


I had to go download the software to check, and yes, it does.  I still prefer RealTemp.


SuperMario said:


> After i played witcher 3 I got aveage 75-76 degrees. Is it good ?


Perfectly fine.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 19, 2015)

It's not a huge cooler. 80 would be slightly above what I'd expect (http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc...ling/cooler-master-blizzard-t2-1122101/review) 73C for a stock 3770k. It cant take the OC rofl.

Then again it's like a $10 cooler, so it seems fine to me.


----------



## SuperMario (May 19, 2015)

Should I change the thermal paste ?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 19, 2015)

Paste is only going to make a degree or two difference (unless you really screwed something up or left the plastic base cover on the cooler). As many before me have said, basically the cooler you have there is about the same performance wise as the stock cooler. The temperatures you are seeing are fine and well within the safe operating range for that CPU.

If you have plans to overclock the CPU, I would look into a different cooler, but as it sits, you are fine.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 19, 2015)

It cerainly can't hurt to remount the cooler to see if it is mounted flush.  but the momemnt you break the contact you need to repaste too.  Remember, less paste is better than more.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 19, 2015)

What is the fan set up in your case? How many case fans, where are they, and in what direction are they blowing?


----------



## peche (May 19, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> That's not exactly high for 3770s. Pretty normal id say.


agreed.. thats why i delidded my chip....

c


GorbazTheDragon said:


> It's not a huge cooler. 80 would be slightly above what I'd expect (http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc...ling/cooler-master-blizzard-t2-1122101/review) 73C for a stock 3770k. It cant take the OC rofl.
> 
> Then again it's like a $10 cooler, so it seems fine to me.


thats correct...



rtwjunkie said:


> It cerainly can't hurt to remount the cooler to see if it is mounted flush.  but the momemnt you break the contact you need to repaste too.  Remember, less paste is better than more.


Agreed .. if you bend the bond between CPU IHS  &Thermal paste &  Cooler you must clean and apply new TIM ...


----------



## SuperMario (May 19, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What is the fan set up in your case?


One at the back as exhaust , one in the window side and one at the front.


----------



## peche (May 19, 2015)

SuperMario said:


> One at the back as exhaust , one in the window side and one at the front.


an setup is correct....
so re paste your cooler, try to use arctic mx4 or better... also if possible try to clean everything.... cooler fins, fan blades, check the mounting bracket,


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 19, 2015)

If that was my system, I'd install another fan(bottom of the case) to pull even more air in from the bottom or I would tape over that fan opening.  That would force the air to exit via the top or the back. (although I can't see how porous the front is)  There's quiet a bit of heat in that case for how poorly it moves air, and this is another one of those CM cases with the 80/92/120mm fan opening on the back that really restricts the flow of air.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 19, 2015)

If temps are a problem (OP wants to OC?) He should just get a better cooler. As it stands it should be fine as long as he doesn't overdose on artificial stress tests


----------



## peche (May 19, 2015)

SuperMario said:


> Yes i am sure.


try out HWinfo, better monitoring software so far,
http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php




GorbazTheDragon said:


> If everything is normal but the temps are significantly worse than expected (check reviews?). Then you should look into buying a better heatsink. (Or delidding, remember this is IVB we are dealing with)


delid a Ivy Bridge is like using another processor, my temps never go up to 55 on full load... gaming or stress tests... no more than 55C ...! watercooled {thermaltake Water 3.0 Pro AIO!}

is a risky process that works pretty much, i got another i7 in the office for work use, maybe i will delid it next week ...!


----------



## SuperMario (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for all answers.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 19, 2015)

peche said:


> try out HWinfo, better monitoring software so far,
> delid a Ivy Bridge is like using another processor, my temps never go up to 55 on full load... gaming or stress tests... no more than 55C ...! watercooled {thermaltake Water 3.0 Pro AIO!}
> 
> is a risky process that works pretty much, i got another i7 in the office for work use, maybe i will delid it next week ...!


Yeah, I've been on the fence about pulling the IHS off my 4790k. I've already done a E7200, but that's 10x cheaper... Until a while ago intel used to RMA delidded chips, which I found rather surprising, but they don't seem to do it anymore... (obvious reasons)


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 19, 2015)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Yeah, I've been on the fence about pulling the IHS off my 4790k. I've already done a E7200, but that's 10x cheaper... Until a while ago intel used to RMA delidded chips, which I found rather surprising, but they don't seem to do it anymore... (obvious reasons)



FWIW, my i7-3770k never goes above 55 when gaming, so I am not sold on delidding. Just something to consider.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 19, 2015)

Heh that E7200 never went over 50 with a ghetto mounted H75... Even at 1.65v and 4.5GHz... I just don't think I am in the financial position to put 250 quid of CPU on the line for 200MHz extra...


----------



## erocker (May 19, 2015)

SuperMario said:


> Should I change the thermal paste ?


Yes.


----------



## SuperMario (May 20, 2015)

Okay i changed the thermal paste and there is the result after prime95 test:


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 20, 2015)

looks much better! The minimums were while it was idling?


----------



## SuperMario (May 20, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> looks much better! The minimums were wgile it was idling?


Yes.


----------



## peche (May 20, 2015)

dont know how people watch temps without HWinfo ...
PRetty good temos on that chip fella!

Regards,


----------

